

Ask HN:IT Professionals / Recruitment noise - chitufl

Question for IT Professionals only : would you be willing to constantly (on a weekly basis, whenever you have some time) respond to some technical questions (under complete anonymity) that could contribute to building a filter mechanism against all those misfit requests from IT recruiters that found you by keyword search ? Collateral : this would also help you find out how good you really are and how much you are worth on various geographical markets.
======
EvanAnderson
Assuming I'm considered an "IT Professional" it sounds at least vaguely
interesting. I would certainly welcome another measure of my skills to help
keep me on my game.

------
caw
Yes, email in profile.

------
phaus
Yes.

------
m1k3yboi
Yes!

